# In need of funny poodle pictures please :)



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Poodle bull fight - YouTube
Eric


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha!!! Too cute!!! Fun fun !!

I love how bouncy poodles are! Even Apollo (he looks like a big polar bear at the moment) he gets all 4 off the ground high up in the air! So much fun!!  

thanks!!


----------



## BubblePumpkin (Feb 8, 2015)

Love your photos! Your poodles are so cute, I like their fluffy style! I thought this picture was pretty funny. I snapped it right as Fargo was thinking about biting the camera. His face makes me laugh.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

here is a funny penny picture, i love the way she looks like she is saying, oh please not another picture.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Naira and one of my friends, telling each other secrets and laughing about it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay, these are from when Pippin was a pup. Please ignore the grooming (or lack thereof!!)

Helping to water the plants!









Helping to wash dishes...









And having a crafty pee in Mum's planter!!!!!!!!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Behoooooold.... the astounding RUBBER DOG!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaay!!!! these are ALL awesome!!! 

I got belly laughs!! Sooo cute and funny!!  

❤thank you❤

More!!!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Fuzzy face Iris

Mom let my hair get too big!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Land shark Puppy*

This is the best photo of a land shark, puppies teeth, ready for action!!!



Love your photos! Your poodles are so cute, I like their fluffy style! I thought this picture was pretty funny. I snapped it right as Fargo was thinking about biting the camera. His face makes me laugh.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.











Eric:angel2:


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sometimes, my dogs just want to avoid each other:


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sometimes, they like to steal the spotlight from you:


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

"I want to keep my eyes open and see what is going on, but I just can't."


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

"Put the camera down....."


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Lulu took a selfie and looks like a llama ?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm going to get that squirrel for sure.
My mom puts these silly hats on me. When will she ever stop.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Please play with me!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Smiling in his dream


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash sleeping on the floor


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

While Cammie was resting, Sam brought his favorite toys to her and left them in front of her on the couch. (Yes, the flower pot is one of his favorite toys). Sam is Cammie's son, and he was just 11 weeks old at the time.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's a funny picture of Sam being told a thing or two by his sister. The photo was taken at a puppy reunion that we had when the pups were 10 months old. From left to right, that's Cammie (the mom), Sam's sister, Sam and Sam's brother.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I keep finding more pictures. Here are some funny ones from when Cammie was a puppy. Cammie is the cream puppy, Bob is the black adult.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Cat what cat?









Flower and Bogus McHenry


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I did that twice


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they look like twins! so cute!!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Tee hee
Fannie girl


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

oh look, it's a ball of Boston Terriers... And my feet


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Poodle Myth Busters*

Hi Lou and Apollo:
Mom dressed us up to be Poodle Myth Busters!
Lab coats and goggles seemed pretty silly to us!
Love,
Dr. Eleanor Rose and Dr. Henry Pennington Poodle


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

dfwcarguy said:


> "I want to keep my eyes open and see what is going on, but I just can't."


KOLBI !!!! You're back!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you all for these ❤


----------

